# Καναρίνια > Φροντίδα - Κλουβιά -  Αξεσουάρ >  Καθρέφτης?

## Vasso

Θα ήθελα να ξέρω, τι γνώμη έχετε για τα καθρεφτάκια που βάζουμε στα κλουβιά? Έχω διαβάσει σε κάποιο γερμανικό φόρουμ ότι δεν είναι και τόσο καλό, διότι λέει το πουλάκι περνάει το είδωλό για αλλο πουλάκι και αυτό θα του προκαλούσε διάφορα προβλήματα. Βέβαια αυτό το γράφανε κυρίων για τα παπαγαλάκια. Η ερώτησή μου λοιπόν είναι αν αυτό ισχύει και για τα καναρίνια. Εμένα το καναρινάκι μου ειναι μονο του, χωρίς ταίρι, οπότε να του βάλω καθρεφτάκι για να παίζει? Είχα γράψει σε παλιότερο ποστ ότι το χαρτί κουζίνας και άλλα χαρτια που έχω βάλει κατά καιρους στον πατο του κλουβιου τα κάνει κομματάκια. Μήπως το καθρεφτάκι είναι ένας τρόπος για να εκτονωθεί???
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## Efthimis98

Οχι οχι οχι... δεν θα του δωσει σημασια.
Αν θες να εκτονωθει το καναρινακι σου... βαλε του ενα σχοινι ξεφτισμενο στις γωνιες κρεμασμενο οπως σου ειχε πει ο Δημητρης σε αλλο σου θεμα νομιζω.

----------


## lagreco69

Εχουν αναπτυχθει πολλα θεματα για αυτο κατα καιρους. με μια περιηγηση στα υπο-forums μπορουν να μας λυθουν πολλες αποριες. 

(1) Καθρεφτάκι στο κλουβί παπαγάλου;
(2)Το καθρεφτάκι είναι καλό ή κακό για το πουλί; 
(3) Καθρέφτες στα παπαγαλάκια

----------


## gianniskilkis

Βάσω για μένα είναι το χειρότερο που μπορεί να βάλει ένας εκτροφέας στα καναρίνια του . Τους δημιουργεί αρχικά περιέργεια όμως στην συνέχεια σταματάνε να κελαηδάνε .  Στους παπαγάλους και ιδιαίτερα στα μπάτζι που τους βάζουν όλοι, θεωρώ ότι κάνει καλό σε περίπτωση που υπάρχει ένα πουλί και όχι ζευγάρι . Το αμέσως χειρότερο ... η κούνια ...

----------


## saxo_29

Καταρχην ζητω συγνωμη απο την Βασο που επεμβαινω στο ποστ της, αλλα με αφορμη μια απαντηση, θα ηθελα να ρωτησω και εγω κατι σχετικο




> . Το αμέσως χειρότερο ... η κούνια ...


Γιαννη, θα μπορουσες να μου εξηγησεις για ποιο λογο η κουνια θεωρειται κακο ...
ρωταω γιατι σε δυο καναρινια εχω κουνιες της οποιες εχω φτιαξει απο κλαδια και δεν εχω παρατηρησει κατι αρνητικο στην συμπεριφορα των πουλιων.

----------


## panagiotis k

Γιάννη γιατί να μην βάζουμε κούνια ??? Γενικά μιλάς ή μόνο για καναρίνια ????

----------


## Efthimis98

Στα καναρίνια όταν έχουμε κλουβί με περιορισμένο χώρο, και γενικότερα σε όλα τα πουλιά, τότε αποφεύγουμε να βάζουμε περιττά πράγματα τα οποία απλά εμποδίζουν το πουλί από το να έχει ελεύθερο χώρο έτσι ώστε να πετάει.
Τι παραπάνω προσφέρει η κούνια στο πουλί από μία απλή πατήθρα; Θα μελαγχολήσει αν δεν πάει πέρα δώθε... όχι !!!  :Happy:

----------


## Efthimis98

* Στους παπαγάλους οι κούνιες έχουν και σχοινάκια και μπίλιες και διάφορα τέτοια " μπιχλιμπίδια " που τους κρατούν σε ενασχόληση. Παρόλα αυτά, το πέταγμα είναι ο πρωταρχικός μας στόχος.

----------


## panagiotis k

Από αυτή την άποψη, έχεις δίκιο.........ούτε εγώ θα έβαζα !!!!!! Εκτός και αν τα αφήνουμε ελεύθερα μέσα σε ένα δωμάτιο να πετάνε για μερικές ώρες !!!!!!!!

----------


## lefteris13

εγω στο 1 κλουβι με 3 φετινα μικρα εχω μια κουνια με 3 καμπανουλες, τους αρεσει να πηγαινουν τις τσιμπανε τις πετανε κατω, μια φορα ειχαν φορεσει ολη την κουνια κολαρο στην πατηθρα, γενικα το διασκεδαζουν, δε βλεπω κατι αρνητικο, το αντιθετο, δε λεω να γεμιζουμε το κλουβι με τετοια, αλλα 1 κουνια στο σωστο σημειο αν θελουμε μπορουμε να βαλουμε πιστευω, οχι καθρεφτες

----------


## Vrasidas

Παιδιά εγώ επειδή είμαι σε φάση "διοργάνωσης" , φτιάχνω ένα σταντ για έξω από το κλουβί στο οποίο σκοπεύω (έτσι για το χαβαλέ) να περάσω και δυο κούνιες από κάτω. Φυσικά μπορεί να μην τις προτιμά το παπαγαλίδιον, αλλά δε νομίζω να είναι αρνητικό (αν το "αρνητικό" τους είναι ότι πιάνουν χώρο στο κλουβί, έξω στο σταντ δεν θα τίθεται θέμα φαντάζομαι...)

----------


## Efthimis98

Μα τι ειναι καλυτερο Λευτερη.....
Να πετουν , μιλωντας για καναρινια παντα, και να γυμναζουν τα φτερα τους η να παιζουν, που στα καναρινια ειναι ανωφελο...

----------


## gianniskilkis

Tα καναρίνια έχουν διαφορετικό τρόπο κίνησης από τους παπαγάλους. Τα μεν πετάνε πέρα δώθε , τα δε παίζουν όλη την ώρα με μεικτού τύπου θα έλεγα κίνηση δηλαδή σε κατεύθυνση , ύψος ,συχνότητα, κλπ.  Όταν τα  έχουμε στο  κλουβί εκτός που τα εμποδίζουν να έχουν ελεύθερο χώρο να πετάνε , στην προσγείωσή τους κάνει η κούνια μία κίνηση παλινδρομική και τα μπερδεύει . Όταν κάνουν την προσγείωσή τους στην κούνια και αυτή κινείται , αμέσως ο καθένας να παρατηρήσει  το *¨διστακτικό¨* ύφος που παίρνει το σώμα τους έως να το ξεπεράσουν και να συνεχίσουν το πέταγμά τους . Αυτό δεν συμβαίνει στους παπαγάλους που θα αράξουν στην κούνια ,θα παίξουν με τα τζάτζαλά τους , θα τσιμπολογήσουν κ.ο.κ. Αυτό είναι γεγονός και απάντηση , κατά την άποψή μου, στην ερώτηση *¨Τι παραπάνω προσφέρει η κούνια στο πουλί από μία απλή πατήθρα;¨* . Σε κλούβα ίσως  και λέω ίσως για να μην ακουστώ απόλυτος , να μην είναι τόσο κακή η κούνια . Αλλά ας επιστρέψουμε στο ερώτημα της φίλης μας ... απαντώ πως κατά την άποψή μου είναι διαφορετικά τα καναρίνια από τα παπαγαλάκια και εφόσον ασχολείσαι με ένα είδος ή και με τα δύο ,πρέπει να είσαι προσγειωμένος και να μην μπερδεύεις τις συνήθειές τους , οπότε καθρεφτάκια ,κούνιες και άλλα τζάτζαλα δεν κάνουν για τα καναρίνια . Είναι η άποψή μου και δεν είμαι αλάθητος Βάσω ...

----------


## Efthimis98

> Παιδιά εγώ επειδή είμαι σε φάση "διοργάνωσης" , φτιάχνω ένα σταντ για έξω από το κλουβί στο οποίο σκοπεύω (έτσι για το χαβαλέ) να περάσω και δυο κούνιες από κάτω. Φυσικά μπορεί να μην τις προτιμά το παπαγαλίδιον, αλλά δε νομίζω να είναι αρνητικό (αν το "αρνητικό" τους είναι ότι πιάνουν χώρο στο κλουβί, έξω στο σταντ δεν θα τίθεται θέμα φαντάζομαι...)


Φυσικά και δεν είναι αρνητικό να βάλεις δύο κούνιες στο σταντ. Οι παπαγάλοι παίζουν και το απολαμβάνουν, αφού οι κούνιες που προορίζονται για παπαγάλους έχουν πάνω μπίλιες χάντρες κουδουνάκια σχοινάκια κ.τ.λ, μιας και κρατούνται απασχολημένοι με κάτι διασκεδάζοντας το.
Εφόσον θα είναι και σε σταντ σημαίνει ότι θα είναι ελεύθερος στο σπίτι και έτσι θα μπορεί να πετάει και να γυμνάζει - ξεμουδιάζει τα φτερά του...
Επίσης εάν μπορείς να του παρέχεις ελεύθερες ώρες ενασχόλησης μαζί σου στο σπίτι ( πέταγμα, ασχολία μαζί σου, παιχνίδι ) τότε μπορείς να γεμίσεις το κλουβί με παιχνίδια όλων των ειδών ( εκτός καθρεπτών ) .... μιας και θα βρίσκεται στο κλουβί όταν θα είναι μόνος ή θα έχεις εσύ δουλειά, άρα θα πρέπει να ασχολείται με κάτι για να " ξεχαστεί ".

----------


## Efthimis98

> Tα καναρίνια έχουν διαφορετικό τρόπο κίνησης από τους παπαγάλους. Τα μεν πετάνε πέρα δώθε , τα δε παίζουν όλη την ώρα με μεικτού τύπου θα έλεγα κίνηση δηλαδή σε κατεύθυνση , ύψος ,συχνότητα, κλπ.  Όταν τα  έχουμε στο  κλουβί εκτός που τα εμποδίζουν να έχουν ελεύθερο χώρο να πετάνε , στην προσγείωσή τους κάνει η κούνια μία κίνηση παλινδρομική και τα μπερδεύει . Όταν κάνουν την προσγείωσή τους στην κούνια και αυτή κινείται , αμέσως ο καθένας να παρατηρήσει  το *¨διστακτικό¨* ύφος που παίρνει το σώμα τους έως να το ξεπεράσουν και να συνεχίσουν το πέταγμά τους . Αυτό δεν συμβαίνει στους παπαγάλους που θα αράξουν στην κούνια ,θα παίξουν με τα τζάτζαλά τους , θα τσιμπολογήσουν κ.ο.κ. Αυτό είναι γεγονός και απάντηση , κατά την άποψή μου, στην ερώτηση *¨Τι παραπάνω προσφέρει η κούνια στο πουλί από μία απλή πατήθρα;¨* . Σε κλούβα ίσως  και λέω ίσως για να μην ακουστώ απόλυτος , να μην είναι τόσο κακή η κούνια . Αλλά ας επιστρέψουμε στο ερώτημα της φίλης μας ... απαντώ πως κατά την άποψή μου είναι διαφορετικά τα καναρίνια από τα παπαγαλάκια και εφόσον ασχολείσαι με ένα είδος ή και με τα δύο ,πρέπει να είσαι προσγειωμένος και να μην μπερδεύεις τις συνήθειές τους , οπότε καθρεφτάκια ,κούνιες και άλλα τζάτζαλα δεν κάνουν για τα καναρίνια . Είναι η άποψή μου και δεν είμαι αλάθητος Βάσω ...


Αυτή την ερώτηση μιας και την έκανα εγώ ας απαντήσω κιόλας.
Ήταν ρητορική ερώτηση που σημαίνει ότι η πατήθρα είναι χίλιες φορές καλύτερη από την κούνια. 
Αν απομονώσεις την ερώτηση από το υπόλοιπο σχόλιο τότε θα νομίζεις ότι και η πατήθρα και η κούνια είναι το ίδιο.

Αν όμως διαβάσεις ολόκληρο το σχόλιο τότε θα καταλάβεις τι εννοώ.
Στο ξανά παραθέτω έτσι ώστε να το διαβάσεις, ίσως να μην είμουν ξεκάθαρος εγώ ο ίδιος...




> Στα καναρίνια όταν έχουμε κλουβί με περιορισμένο χώρο, και γενικότερα σε  όλα τα πουλιά, τότε αποφεύγουμε να βάζουμε περιττά πράγματα τα οποία  απλά εμποδίζουν το πουλί από το να έχει ελεύθερο χώρο έτσι ώστε να  πετάει.
> Τι παραπάνω προσφέρει η κούνια στο πουλί από μία απλή πατήθρα; Θα μελαγχολήσει αν δεν πάει πέρα δώθε... όχι !!!

----------


## Gardelius

Και τίποτα άλλο!!!! Έχω βρει την υγειά μου, ασε που το λατρεύουν διότι αφήνω την ακρη σαν "φουντίτσα" και πανε το τσιμπάνε σαν <αντι-στρες>!!!  ::

----------


## gianniskilkis

Ευθύμη χαίρεται και σε όλους τους φίλους . Κατάλαβα  τι εννοούσες απλά το αναφέρω για να γίνει κατανοητή η άποψη μου . Συγχωρέστε όμως όλοι για την ανακολουθία αλλά τέλος τα σχολεία , άρχισαν τα όργανα . Που  να πιάσεις ποντίκι ... :Fighting0092:  έτσι μου ΄ρχεται να   :Anim 45:  ...

----------


## Efthimis98

Εγώ απλά ήθελα να ξεκαθαρίσω την " θέση " μου ή το λόγο που έκανα αυτή την ερώτηση!  ::

----------


## vasilis.a

εγω το μονο κακο που βλεπω στα καναρινια να υπαρχει κουνια ειναι οτι τους κλεβει χωρο που ειναι βασικοτατο.γενικα η κουνια στα πουλια οταν υπαρχει χωρος,τους κανει καλη γυμναστικη.γυμναζει τους μυες των ποδιων και των φτερουγων προσπαθωντας να ισορροπησουν.οπως στη φυση καθονται σε λεπτα κλαδακια και παλονται..τα δικα μου πουλια,στα κλουβια δεν εχουν κουνιες,οταν τα βαζω στην μεγαλη κλουβα που εχει φυτεμενα δεντρα(κορομηλια ροδιακαι πουρναρι)παιζουν συνεχεια και προτιμουν να κανουν κουνια στα λεπτα κλαδια,μεχρι και αναποδα κρεμονται σα νυχτεριδες.

----------


## Steliosan

> εγω στο 1 κλουβι με 3 φετινα μικρα εχω μια κουνια με 3 καμπανουλες, τους αρεσει να πηγαινουν τις τσιμπανε τις πετανε κατω, μια φορα ειχαν φορεσει ολη την κουνια κολαρο στην πατηθρα, γενικα το διασκεδαζουν, δε βλεπω κατι αρνητικο, το αντιθετο, δε λεω να γεμιζουμε το κλουβι με τετοια, αλλα 1 κουνια στο σωστο σημειο αν θελουμε μπορουμε να βαλουμε πιστευω, οχι καθρεφτες


Αυτο που βλεπεις σαν θετικο μπορει να ειναι αρνητικο για τα πουλια.Μηπως αντι να νομιζεις οτι παιζουν,αυτο που προσπαθουν να κανουν ειναι να την βγαλουν ουτως ωστε να μπορουν να εχουν περισσοτερο χωρο;Τι διαστασεις ειναι το κλουβι σου;

----------


## lefteris13

> Αυτο που βλεπεις σαν θετικο μπορει να ειναι αρνητικο για τα πουλια.Μηπως αντι να νομιζεις οτι παιζουν,αυτο που προσπαθουν να κανουν ειναι να την βγαλουν ουτως ωστε να μπορουν να εχουν περισσοτερο χωρο;Τι διαστασεις ειναι το κλουβι σου;


αυτα τα μηνυματα ειναι προ 2μηνου, εδω και καιρο τα πουλια ειναι σε αλλο κλουβι χωρις κουνια κλπ-δεν χρησιμοποιω μονιμα τετοια εξαρτηματα στα κλουβια, απλα τοτε αρχικα τα χα βαλει εκει, η κουνια προυπηρχε δεν στερουσε χωρο και ειδα οτι τους αρεσε οποτε την αφησα-δεν πιστευω οτι το καναν για το λογο που λες

----------

